# Feedback Please



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

I just put a video clip up on the website and would appreciate any feedback re. load time etc.

Please note: The file size is roughly 10MB so if you don't have broadband it'll be a long wait.

Site link is: * GT Video Clip*


----------



## Fats (Jan 6, 2007)

I cant seem to view the vid. When I open the link the media player style screen comes up but the video doesn't download.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

same here mate


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

and here


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

I assume you guys are on broadband?

I checked it out on three computers up this way before posting the link. Didn't seem to be a problem.

Ah well, looks like it's back to the drawing board.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Bill, I'm on cable. Says at the bottom of the screen that it's transferring data then says Done. However won't play. What format is the file?

EDIT just checked my cache and found the file, then loaded it into windows media player. Nice clip mate - you looked so calm and collected, and not a little chuffed once you had it secured!


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

It's a .wmv file.

Works ok from a couple of friend's computers that I called to try it out and works ok on two of our local internet cafe computers.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

It's coming down with no extension, but it is intact.

EDIT: Works OK in IE. I was using FireFox


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

Works ok for me nice clip billybob


----------



## GuruGrant (Nov 20, 2006)

Clip works fine...nice fish


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Bill, i am on cable and it works fine, brilliant, wish it was longer, loved it, did you have the video camera strapped to the front of the yak, mate it would be nice to do a series


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Magic..... thanks very much. Really enjoyed

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Billybob
Great video clip. Wish there were more like it.
I have been experimenting with my still camera (which acts as a video camera as well) in an underwater housing strapped around my neck while fishing. Although the results are ok, they are not as good as having the camera on the bow of the kayak, as you have. 
Excellent work and great fish.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler15


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice work Billybob.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice work Billybob.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Bill like the others nothing with Firefox after loading


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry Richo and the rest of you Firefox guys.

Apparently there's a few issues with Firefox and Windows Media Player.

I'll look into it over the next day or so and see if there's a solution.

BBW


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

Loaded fine, no problems.
A great clip, more please!

Well done.

Ian


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Great clip Bill - some great tips - more pls


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

It crashed Firefox when I tried to load it but it loaded in IE just fine.

Magnificent fish!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Great clip Bill.... like other Firefox users I watched it on IE.

Being an IT idiot thought I would check the Firefox forums to see if there is a solution to viewing the link..the following may be useful....means nothing to me :? way above my skills
http://kb.mozillazine.org/WMP#ActiveX_plugin


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Great work Bill - on broadband using IE and it downloaded and played very quickly.

Remember seeing the camera on the yak one morning a while back at Noosa - was wondering when some footage would come out! Bloody solid fish isn't it.


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Great fish and excellent footage, Billybob!

cheers,
cid


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

firefox is ok on mine!

Great clip..... really enjoyed :lol: :lol:

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Freak (Mar 25, 2006)

the footage came through very nicely and it was good to actually witness the techniques you have previously described...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZjvtaYAABHfgAASQGexAAAGVAA/r97wIABoRTyjQDJo9TQDajRoFTBomjRiAAaMaghQUfbUR27Iqb42DzgdzS4lvzRTgHQiDIaxHoxYBvCUZnAFtYcd8dfJXLJRvcJOIbkpEvNA40bRALGsyMmC6KUlUqb9Fo/F3JFOFCQmO+1pgA==


----------



## Dettori (Sep 3, 2006)

Spot on! Works well and I hope to see more


----------



## &quot;G.W.K&quot; (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi Bill, Thank -you very much for the clip.No problems viewing and it loaded straight away.defintely agree with the other guys and wish for more . I can also see a half hour week-end TV show there. Maybe give channel seven a ring and see if they can do a segment on Creek to Coast. They are always sreaming for local stories.Never no where it might lead to. Once again good luck with this adventure .
regards


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

looks good bill are you planing to make a dvd 
milan


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> Linux (ubuntu edgy) on firefox, using Totem Mozilla Plugin 2.16.2 / lib-xine to play - all works nicely.
> 
> Red.


Yeh :shock: what Red said. Great work Billybob, always the innovator.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

great video. its huge. did u release the fish?

Jay


----------



## Waka (Nov 3, 2005)

Awesome Billybob. Loaded up no probs and would be keen to see some more.

Cheers,


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

G'day Bill
Took a short time to download completely, It was a bit stop-start at first until I gave it time. ( a couple of mins.) Great stuff, looking forward to more of the same. How many Swings do you have?


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Bill
Very nice set up with the video camera on the yak.how much work was it to fit and what did it cost.
Have you seen any black marlin in Laguna bay this year,
If we get them in close again this summer you might want to come down,it would be good to some video footage of a hook up.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Great video Billybob. That is the highest quality "on-yak" video that I have seen. Beautiful color and clarity. BTW; nice fish


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

unreal vid Bill,

worked fine on mine (512mb adsl).

mate im gunna have to get up to noosa one day so you can show me how to do it


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

worked fine .
great fish. 
can u post whole fight with fish?
well done

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

milan: Yes, just a matter of time.

stu: All up about 4k. The whole thing's now hardwired into one of my Swings which I now call 'Yak-Cam'. The set-up is a lot more refined now with wireless mic., wide angle lens, a cockpit on/off switch and a 'splash guard' around the housing lens.
Wouldn't mind getting down your way at some stage when I've got the whole thing down pat.
There's been a few Marlin on Sunshine Reef and down around Mooloolaba but I haven't been chasing them.

Wigg: I said in the clip that it took about 20 minutes or more but, as it was the first shoot, at least ten of that was just spent making sure the camera was functioning properly. I'll probably be re-doing it shortly with a slo-mo on the final 'capture' section and tidy up my rather basic narrative.


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

thanks.
I am yet to experience it all yet (about to buy my first yak and looking forward to getting into the action)

Wigg


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Bill
Would you please post some pictures of the video camera installation and info on the system? I have been thinking about doing something similar and I'd like to see how you've done your installation. Thanks


----------



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Billybob

Have a look at my video on my website http://www.johnluck.net

Navigate to the 'canoe' page and up the top you will see links to the movie for broadband and dial-up.

The broadband one is about the same size as yours. You will notice that it will start to play after a short wait and will 'stream' while its still downloading.

If you like the setup, just view the 'source' for that frame and save it, and use the code on yours. You will have to change the URL and the size and get rid of my tracking code and contact info.

If you have problems, get in touch with me.

Regards
John


----------



## abercornmick (Oct 10, 2006)

It loaded fine and viewed perfectly, nice clip! Great Fish!


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

no technical glitches, nice fish & great video


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Bloody awesome Billybob, look forward to more footage.


----------



## Neilo (Dec 22, 2006)

Took a minute or two to load but was worth the wait.
Well done! You look pretty happy.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Make it a regular thing BB, really enjoyed it


----------

